# Woran merke ich, dass ich zuviel WOW Spiele ?



## Nosferto (30. März 2010)

- Ich verlange beim Bäcker einen Stack Manakekse und werde ausfallend als er dafür auch noch Geld velangt (insgeheim beschliesse ich ihn mindestens 1x absichtlich sterben zu lassen)...
- ich versuche beim Arbeitsamt einen Termin Mittwochs um 5:30 Uhr zu bekommen....
- ich werde sauer wenn beim Kaffee kochen nicht mindestens eine 2. Tasse procct....
- Meine Hasen sind mangels Nahrung verhungert als ich "offline" war und weigern sich, sich wiederbeleben zu lassen.....
- Beim Schwarzfahren funktionieren "Verblassen", "Schattenmimik" und "Totstellen" einfach nicht, wenn der Kontrolleur kommt...


----------



## Anonymus299 (30. März 2010)

Ich beleidige üble Schläger weil ich denke mein PvP ist aus.
Ich versuche mich im Gasthaus (Kneipe) auszuloggen.
Ich lasse mich auf dem Heimweg vom Buss überfahren wil ich näher am Friedhof wohne als an der Arbeit.
Ich ziehe toten Tieren andauernd das Fell ab.


----------



## Schustrij (30. März 2010)

Ich frage mein Bruder aus welchem Dungeon er die neue Jeans hat !


----------



## wildrazor09 (30. März 2010)

Meine Katze heißt "Todeskiller"


----------



## Chillers (30. März 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Ich beleidige üble Schläger weil ich denke mein PvP ist aus.



Hat was. Aber die Folgen, die Folgen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mal vor dem Einkaufen gefragt, ob wir genug Gold dabeihaben...


----------



## Fallenmaniac (30. März 2010)

Ich schrei auf dem Marktplatz rum, das ich einen weiblichen Gefährten für die 2-Man Bett-instanz suche. Am besten gleich mit Gearscore 0.


----------



## Kamro (30. März 2010)

Man gibt in einer Bewerbung für einen Job seinen Gearscore an


----------



## Crush351 (30. März 2010)

Ich gehe mit Pfeil und Bogen in den Wald und will mir ein Reh zähmen. Aber dann fällt mir ein, das ich ja Treffsicherheit und nicht Tierherrschaft geskillt bin^^


----------



## Gilindriana (30. März 2010)

Man gibt seiner Frau/Freundin Stoff um im Ruf zu steigen


----------



## Elminator (31. März 2010)

Ich renne in eine Offensichtliche Gefahr und frage mich warum mein BubbleHearth Makro nicht klappt!


----------



## Menakar (31. März 2010)

Vor dem schlafengehen zähle ich von 20 runter


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (31. März 2010)

Bevor ich mit jemanden rede, renne ich zur meiner Tastatur und drücke <INSERTYOURPUSH-TO-TALKBUTTONHERE> ...


----------



## axela (31. März 2010)

WENN du als frau ein bart kriegst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aridyne (31. März 2010)

Ich suche verzweifelt meine hp leiste über den kopp^^


----------



## Charge! (31. März 2010)

In der Uni:
Ich flame alle Erstsemester, dass sie in meinem Seminar nichts verloren haben. Sollen sich erstmal vernünftige Bücher besorgen.
Als der Dozent einmarschiert, stürme ich nach vorne und bombadiere ihn mit Fragen, noch bevor der Hiwi die Verhaltensregel erklärt hat.
Den Prof hau ich direkt um und schaue, was er in seiner Tasche hat.
In der Cafete tausche ich den Inhalt dieser gegen Käse und Whine.
Danach pose ich damit rum. Ich setze mich mitten in der Mensa auf einen Tisch und zeige außerdem allen meine Sonderausgabe vom [Readers Digest], die ich nach monatelanger Suche in einem Antiquariat looten konnte.
Sämtliche Studentinnen pflaume ich an "Du bist doch eigentlich nen Kerl".
Viertel nach, pünktlich zum Seminarbeginn, vergesse ich, zum Raum zu laufen und darf dann nicht mehr teilnehmen.
Ich melde mich neu an.
In der Wartezeit sammle ich auf der Campuswiese [Blassblatt]. Der Erfolg ist gering, bloß ein paar berauchte Trolle.
Ich verpenne das zweite Seminar, weil ich zu Beginn gerade auf dem Klo bin.
Dort schreibe ich an die Klowand: lfm 1 w 4 raid.
Zur Sicherheit suche ich auch das schwarze Brett auf. Dort versuche ich den [Readers Digest] (siehe oben) für 15.000 Euro zu verkaufen.
Erstaunlicherweise habe ich Erfolg.
Mit dem Geld kaufe ich mir meine fünfte Tasche.
Zum dritten Mal verpasse ich den Seminarstart.
Nach 6h wird mir das zu blöd und ich gehe questen. In der Vorlesung sammel ich 10 Reelle Zahlen, 10 Irreelle Zahlen, 10 Unendliche Zahlen, 10 Zahlen mit Nachkommastellen, 10 Ganze Zahlen, 10 Zahlen mit Brüchen, 10 Zahlen mit Wurzel und stelle fest, dass dieses Prozedere voll öde ist, wenn man das gleiche zum fünften Mal macht.
Ich versuche es wieder in meinem Wunschseminar aber ... ratet: Ich war gerade in der Bib und schau nach Büchern, natürlich verpasse ich es zum vierten Mal.
Daher schreibe ich dem Rektorat eine Beschwerdemail: Ey alta, ich zahl jedes Semester 500 Euro, da kann ich ja wohl erwarten, mich regelmäßig einloggen zu können.
Ich erhalte keine Antwort.
Dafür ein Ticket. Damit kann ich Bus und Bahn umsonst fahren. Das ist fein aber ich brauche es nicht, denn ich fahre Auto.
Als der Tag zu neige geht, stelle ich fest, dass ich acht Stunden in der Uni war und nichts geleistet habe außer etwas posen, Käse und Whine und beschließe, mal eine lange Pause zu machen.
Einige Wochen später zieht es mich doch wieder dorthin und voller Elan will ich den Endcontent bewältigen.
Leider ist das Semester abgelaufen, die Profs im Urlaub, die epischen Scheine sind Heldentaten, keine Chance mehr, sie zu bekommen.
Ich gehe in die Mensa, kaum jemand da, aber ich setze mich in die Mitte auf einen Tisch und halte zwei Stunden lang mein seltenes [Readers Digest] hoch.
Ist nicht mehr lang bis zum nächsten Semester. Dann bin ich im Content bestimmt ganz vorne!


----------



## seanbuddha (31. März 2010)

Ich hab mal (jetzt ganz im ernst) meinem Vater gesagt das ich nicht genug Gold auf dem Handy habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jensens (31. März 2010)

- Ich gehe in den Keller und denke mir "Was würde ich für diesen Crap wohl beim Händler kriegen"
- Rucksack, 2 Taschen... hmmm, womit trage ich die anderen beiden Taschen?


War vor einiger Zeit mal mit ner Bekannten beim Einkaufen, an einem Ragal kam dann der Kommentar "Waaaaat? 5 Gold dafür?????"


----------



## Schiimon (31. März 2010)

Wenn ich nachgucke ob jemand on ist zum fußballspielen


----------



## Mithralurh (31. März 2010)

Ich fragte meine Freundin einmal, was sie denn zu Mittag essen wolle. Ihr Kommentar: 'Schatz, wir haben noch Mats für Kartoffelsuppe.'


----------



## Itirian (31. März 2010)

Ich habe mal ausversehen zu meinem Chef gesagt , das ich 
noch ein paar Überstunden farmen will >.<


----------



## TheDoggy (31. März 2010)

Ich hab meinen Vater mal fast gefragt, ob er Need auf das Auto hat, als ich es mir mal borgen wollte... u_U"


----------



## Saji (31. März 2010)

Mithralurh schrieb:


> Ich fragte meine Freundin einmal, was sie denn zu Mittag essen wolle. Ihr Kommentar: 'Schatz, wir haben noch Mats für Kartoffelsuppe.'






Itirian schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ausversehen zu meinem Chef gesagt , das ich
> noch ein paar Überstunden farmen will >.<



Made my Wednesday 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ich Gold statt Geld sage passiert mir auch ab und zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist aber auch fies... zwei so ähnliche Wörter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sèv! (31. März 2010)

Ich hab mir einmal gedacht als ich mein Fahrad aufgeschlossen hab
"Yeah Schlösserknacken auf Fullskill" : /


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (31. März 2010)

Nachm Aufstehen bzw beim Wach werden fragt man sich was man heute anzieht... Heal, Tank oder DD


----------



## Maxchen1 (31. März 2010)

Ich frage vor einer Klausur , Prüfung oder sonstigen nach einem "INT" Buff ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vadesh (31. März 2010)

Wenn man *"AGGRO!"* schreit, nur weil sich jemand auf mich zu bewegt.


----------



## Martok352 (31. März 2010)

manchmal, wenn ich nen Tag hatte, will ich mein fette platte Rüssi ausziehen, bis ich draufkomm, dass ich eig jeans undso trage^^
hab überhaupt oft so gedanken mit der rüssi und schau wirklich im rl oh die tragen ja alle nur stoff und hin und wieder mal einer mit leder undso... 
wahhh^^
gold-geld, wo is da der unterschied?!

edit: fänds iwie cool so meine Rüssi vom dk im rl zu haben...^^


----------



## Sèv! (31. März 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Wenn man *"AGGRO!"* schreit, nur weil sich jemand auf mich zu bewegt.



Hatte mal was ähnliches

Bei Xperl wird einem Mittem im Bild rot Aggro angezeigt...
Nunja ich bin Tank und sehs ständig.
Also dann kam mein Kumpel mit einem etwas wütenden Blick auf mich zu und ich sag vor meinen Augen nur eins:
*Aggro!*


----------



## KickX (31. März 2010)

wenn 24 leute an meine haustür klingeln und meine freundin raiden wolln.


----------



## Thaldor (31. März 2010)

- Ich suche verzweiflet nach meinen 94 Taschenplätzen und wunder mich, dass mein Deviat Supreme 1. nach fast 2monatigem Herumtragen nicht mehr sooo appetitlich aussieht und 2. keinen Effekt auf mein Aussehen mehr hat. -
- Ich frage mich warum mein Mount(Auto, bei manchen sicherlich auch Pferd) nicht despawnt nachdem ich abgemounted bin. -
- Ich starre entnerft auf die Fahrstuhlwände und hoffe, dass sie doch mal verschwinden um meine verhassten Kollegen mit "Donner" in den Abrung zu schicken...hrhrhr -


----------



## _Kayla_ (31. März 2010)

Wenn man bevor man ins Gasthaus, Bank oder AH geht im RL seine Zigerette ausdämpft.

Wenn man sich beim spazieren gehen denkt, hier würd ich jetzt gern in der FLuggestalt rumfleigen.

Wenn man nicht mehr von Euro sondern von Gold redet, bzw in 1k gold denkt.


----------



## Anburak-G (31. März 2010)

Wenn Deine Frau sagt Du sollst in's Bett kommen udn Du Antwortest, das Du ID hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestSüdWest (31. März 2010)

naja ich stehe mit meinem auto letztens an einer roten fußgängerampel und warte auf grün als ein jogger ankommt, an der ampel stehen bleibt und auf der stelle läuft (warum auch immer). meine erster gedanke war: ui der hat einen disconnect. 
danach habe ich erstmal ein paar tage wow pause eingelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowjenkie (31. März 2010)

- Ich frage den Postboten woher er seine Quest hat

- Ich Quatsche alle Liliputaner an, weil ich noch nicht alle Quests in Gnomeregan habe


----------



## Allaxon (31. März 2010)

hatte nen kollegen wo er morgens meinte zum sohn hier haste 2gold für ne schnecke


----------



## Dragonye (31. März 2010)

Made my day XD hab schon fast vor lachen geheult xDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geronimus (31. März 2010)

wenn man nurnoch abkürzungen verwendet wie rofl, wtf, lfm, lol usw. ;-)
wenn du am frühstückstisch fragst: stellt wer nen fisch auf?
wenn eure eltern euch ne belohnung geben wollen und ihr fragt: welche quest war das?
wenn du mittwochs bis 11h nervös in der wohnung auf und ab läufst


----------



## Miný (31. März 2010)

Itirian schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ausversehen zu meinem Chef gesagt , das ich
> noch ein paar Überstunden farmen will >.<



lol ich kipp vom hocker xD



WestSüdWest schrieb:


> naja ich stehe mit meinem auto letztens an einer roten fußgängerampel und warte auf grün als ein jogger ankommt, an der ampel stehen bleibt und auf der stelle läuft (warum auch immer). meine erster gedanke war: ui der hat einen disconnect.
> danach habe ich erstmal ein paar tage wow pause eingelegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie geil is das denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghornat (31. März 2010)

Ich merke, dass ich zuviel WoW Spiele, weil ich den ganzen tag mit Freunden drüber rede und wir uns aufs zocken freuen.

Wir machen 4 mal die Woche Lan Party und zocken WoW.

Auserdem merke ich, dass ich zuviel WoW zocke, weil ich schon Leute, die ich vor 5 Minuten erst kennegelernt habe, frage, ob sie WoW zocken, damit ich mit ihnen drüber reden kann.

Das ist krank ! 

:-)

Spiele seid 6 tagen nichtmehr, möchte Pause einlegen ^^..

Lg Ghornat


----------



## Bumbumlee (31. März 2010)

WestSüdWest schrieb:


> naja ich stehe mit meinem auto letztens an einer roten fußgängerampel und warte auf grün als ein jogger ankommt, an der ampel stehen bleibt und auf der stelle läuft (warum auch immer). meine erster gedanke war: ui der hat einen disconnect.
> danach habe ich erstmal ein paar tage wow pause eingelegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so kann man den mittwoch überleben ^^ schöne storys hier


----------



## Vingo_Lordaeron (31. März 2010)

Itirian schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ausversehen zu meinem Chef gesagt , das ich
> noch ein paar Überstunden farmen will >.<



Hihi .... solange Du nicht zu ihm sagst, dass er mal wieder Brainafk ist, geht es ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (31. März 2010)

Wenn man den Kühlschrank farmen will ( auch wenn dieser ne miese droprate hat)
Wenn man zur arbeit fährt und sich denkt das es ne scheiß dayli ist der mies den ruf chef steigert
wenn man sich 2 brote kauft und sich dann ärgert das sie 2 taschenplätze wegnehmen.

Wenn man den Nachbarn auf die Ignorliste setzen will. 

und auch wenn man 6 monate nicht wow spielt is das alles noch drinne. hab vor 2 wochen wieder angefangen und denke schon wieder in gold o_O


----------



## Tobidd (31. März 2010)

Wenn man seinen Partner nach dem ersten Mal fragt ob man den Worldfirstkill anerkannt bekommt...


----------



## Psalmensang (31. März 2010)

...wenn man nach dem Aufstehen bemerkt, dass man sich nicht erholt hat.
...Restalkohol als Debuff bezeichnet
...das Überleben eines Wochenendes bei den Schwiegereltern als Heldentat anerkannt haben will
...auf buffed.de nach Bosstaktiken für die neue Freundin sucht
...zuviel auf buffed.de unterwegs ist!


----------



## Nosfertu (31. März 2010)

- Kollegen anstifte den Boss im first try umzuhauen... 
- Den Chef auf Igno setze...
- Die Sekretärin als "Miniboss" anrede..
- nicht zur Arbeit erscheine weil die Gametime-Card abgelaufen ist...
- Als Wehnachtsgratifikation Frostmarken verlange..
- Bei einer Alkoholkontrolle darauf bestehe das Ganze nochmal im Hard-Mode zu versuchen....
- meinen ersten Sohn "Arthas" nenne...


----------



## Greenhouse2010 (31. März 2010)

wenn dein verlangen nach wow grösser ist als kaken zu gehen...


----------



## Chelrid (31. März 2010)

100 Gründe an welchen du merkst dass du zuviel World of Warcraft gezoggt hast:

1. Die Einladung zu deinem Geburtstag trägt den Titel: &#8222;LFM"
2. Deine Kinder heissen Illidan und Kel`Thuzad
3. Du korrigierst das Geschichtsbuch deines Sohnes in dem steht das Schamanen nur noch in Indianerreservaten existieren. "In Orgimar hats noch viele"
4. Du fragst dich ob die Argentum Dämmerung auch eine Filiale in deiner nähe hat&#8230;
5. Das neuste Foto von dir das deine RL Freunde haben stammt noch aus der Grundschule.
6. Du suchst Leute um das &#8222;Weisse Haus" zu raiden un den dortigen lv ?? Anführer PvP Boss zu legen.
7. Deine Freunde heissen Arctionix, Marataum oder ähnlich.
8. Du kennst mehr als drei Chuck Norris Witze.
9. Du benötigst unter 1.2 sek umd http://www.wow-europe.com/de einzutippen.
10.Den Weg zu Neff findest du blind, zum Bäcker sieht es schon schlechter aus&#8230;
11. The Burning-Crussade hast du bei zwei verschiedenen Firmen bestellt (falls eine Lieferung von einem Meteor getroffen würde)
12. Du nennst deine Schwiegermutter Onyxia.
13. Wenn dein Klo verstopft ist schreibst du ein Ticket.
14. Du bist mit dem Pizzaboten auf Du-und-Du.
15. Du weißt auf welchen Realms vieviele Chars von dir sind, deine Krankenversicherungs Nr. hast du aber vergessen.
16. Ein Patch ist ein Grund 500 sFr. an nem Abend zu versaufen.
17. MC gehtst du nur noch um &#8222;unbewaffnet" zu skillen.
18. Du farmst world dopps
19. Du hast den Begriff &#8222;Chinafarmer" erfunden.
20. Im Büro kritzelst du Gnome auf deine Post-it`s
21. Wenn dir Nachts in dunklen Gassen Leute auflauern schreist du laut AGGRO!!
22. In deinen Träumen verfeinerst du deine Skillung
23. Deine Steuererklärung bleibt bis auf ein wtf? Leer.
24. Erdölpreise? Solange die Abos gleich viel kosten, mir egal!
25. Du hast dir einen I.W.I.N. Button aus einer Klorolle gebastelt.
26. Besser als Schlafen ist nur noch Farmen im Teufelswald
27. Du arbeitest an einem Gamer Duden: WTF? Nerf Rechtschreibung!
28. In World of Rouguecraft hast du einen Feuermage gezoggt UND ÜBERLEBT!
29. Du fragst dich warum Bankräuber nie ihre Verstohlenheit benutzen.
30. Du tanzt wie ein mänlicher Nachtelf
31. Die DMG Liste aus deinem ersten BWL Run hängt eingerahmt über deinem Bett.
32. Wenn alle deine Twinks gleichzeitig (auf dem selben Realm) on sein könnten, würden sie IF Sonntags um 20.00 erfolgreich Raiden.
33. Du kannst dich mit deinen Emotes besser ausdrücken als mit deiner Gestik.
34. Du musst Vitamin D (oder wars E?) in Form von Tabletten zu dir nehmen.
35. Dein Sparschwein hast du Dr. Wackel getauft.
36. Du kennst jeden Songtext von Jan Hegenberg auswendig.
37. Nach einem Monat gibt die Linke Maustaste auf und muss erneuert werden.
38. Ferien machst du prinzipiell nur noch in Fliegenden Bastionen des Untodes der Geissel.
39. Du besiegst im 1on1 Cheater mit unendlich vielen HPs &#8211; zwei mal!
40. Dein Traumtagebuch liest sich wie ein Who is Who von WoW
41. Deine E-Mails werden an Briefkästen in Athzeroth weitergeleitet
42. Du klärst deine Kinder auf mit dem Beispiel von Nachtelfen und Orcs
43. Nur dein Bier Konsum übersteigt den bedarf an Prepayed Karten.
44. In der Internetleitung zu deinem Haus kann ein ausgewachsener Mann aufrecht gehen.
45. Deinem n811 Warri fehlen nur noch ein pala, hexer, wolfs und kodo mount
46. &#8230; Nerven aus Thorium &#8230;könntest du dir finanzieren&#8230;
47. Deine Spielzeit wird nicht mehr richtig angezeigt, da dem Timer die Stellen fehlen.
48. Bei Feuer rettest du: Rechner, Bildschirm, Tastatur & Maus, Modem, Router, Boxen, WoW Originalverpackung, Leere Prepadyed Cards , deine Familie (in der Reihenfolge)
49. Von Flaschengeistern (die dich zum Multi-Miliardär machen könnten) wünschst du dir den Legendären Stab für deinen Mage.
50. An deiner Gartentür hängt ein Schild: "Vorsicht bissiger Teufelsjäger!"
51. Du lässt dich umtaufen auf: Igor Maurits Beat-Anton Meier damit Briefe an dich mit I.M.B.A. Meier adressiert sind.
52. Du lässt dir ein &#8222;I love fear" stechen, darunter ein Bild deines Hexers.
53. Du fragst dich warum es Reginald Windsor nur bis zum Marshall geschafft hat, obwohl er vom Englischen Königshaus abstammt.
54. Du farmst länger, effektiver und intensiver als zwei botfarmer und drei Chinafarmer zusammen.
55. Sogar deine Twinks sind Rang 14
56. Welches deiner Kinder welchen Chara bekommt ist Testamentarisch geregelt.
57. Du kaufst dir n Laptop damit du auch aufm Klo zoggen kannst ^^
58. Deinen Psychiater hast du mit dem 10 Tage Probeabo geködert, seither droht kein &#8222;zunhemender Realitätsverlust" in deinem Arztzeugnis mehr. (Er hat jetzt n Schurken und ist total begeistert)
59. Du nimmst ausgedruckte Schurken skillungen und Equipment Vorschläge zu deinen Psychiaterbesuchen mit.
60. Dein PC ist höher versichert als Naomi Campell`s Beine.
61. Vor dem Militärdienst drückst du dich: &#8222;Ich bin ein Drui, passen sie auf sonst verwandle ich mich in ein Oomkin und nuke ihre Kaserne weg!"
62. Du fragst im Aldi in deinem Wohnort ob du auch mit Gold, Silber und Kupfer zahlen kannst.
63. Wenn deine Gesichtsbehaarung die Tastatur blockiert gehst du /afklomalrasieren
64. Für die einten ist es nur ein PC Spiel, für die anderen die wahrscheinlich längste Questreihe der Welt.
65. Dein Fiebertraum: PC anlassen => explodiert, Laptopp => Explodiert, Nachbahr => spontane selbstendzündung => explodiert, Internetcafe => &#8230;
66. Einschub: Hier könnte ihre Werbung stehen! Mr. Devilisher Werbebüro Schwefelgasse 34b, Unterwelt, Hölle
67. Wenn du Samstagmorgens aufwachst und kein bock auf WoW hast, bist du vermutlich Tot.
68. Zeugen Jehovas kommen zu dir mit dem &#8222;Wachturm" und &#8222;Erwachet" und gehen mit &#8222;der boon" und &#8222;das Arkanistenkochbuch"
67. Du fragst einen Dealer ob er dir was verkaufen kann das dir den Zugang zum Smaragtgrünen Traum verschafft.
68. Die Twinkgilde der Gilde die du gegründet hast, eröffnet ihre eigene Twinkgilde
69. Du schreibst deine eigenen Add-ons
70. Du hast so viele Twinks in so vielen Gilden das du Theoretisch jeden Tag an ein RL Gildentreffen gehen könntest.
71. Du hast deinen Briefkasten seit der Beta nicht mehr geleert.
72. Der Schatten den dein Kopf beim Zoggen an die Wand wirft ist eingebrannt.
73. Dein Lieblingswort ist Episch.
74. Deine Tastatur ist Grau-Braun obwohl du eigentlich gedacht hast mal ne weisse gekauft zu haben&#8230;
75. Deine Frau (Lady Prestor ) zieht gerade mit Illidan und Kel`Thuzad aus und geht zurück zu Onyxia.
76. Deine einzige Reaktion: Du zoggst jetzt in der Unterhose
77. Du hörst den WoW Hintergrundsound weil du ihn gut findest&#8230;
78. Du erhältst eine Antwort auf dein Kloticket: Wir haben das Problem erkannt und arbeiten mit Unterdruck daran.
79. Dein Human Warri der in Stoff rumlatscht und ChackNorriz heisst beherrscht den Roundhouse Kick.
80. <= auf dem lv wärst du gerne.
81. Du rechtfertigst deinen Bier Konsum mit &#8222;ich muss mein Mana auffüllen"
82. Im Telefonbuch steht als dein Beruf: Semi-Professioneller Botjäger
83. Du hast dir an Neujahr vorgenommen mit WoW aufzuhören.
84. Da du diesen Satz liest hast es wohl net geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


85. Deine Katze kann sich Wochenlang von den Resten zwischen deiner Tastatur ernähren.
86. Wenn du total frustriert bist weil du in den BG nix reisst, gehst du in dein Klassenforum und puzt Poster runter die noch net seit der Beta dabei sind.
87. Du levelst so schnell das du noch nie den Erholungsbalken gesehen hast.
88. Dank deinen Vorträgen im Büro kennt sogar der 62 Jährige Hausmeister die Taktik gegen Nefarian.
89. Du hast dir Vorgenommen der erste 70er Ally-Shamie zu werden.
90. Gesheepte Majordomus Adds zählen soll beim einschlafen helfen.
91. Du hast dir ein Ansprigen Makro gemacht: &#8222;/s Haltet mich besser zurück sonst wird %t schwere Prügel kassieren"
92. Du hast Augenkrebs und Gelenkverschleiss im Zeigefinger der rechten Hand.
93. Du zoggst jetzt mit der Linken Hand und mit dem Gehör.
94. Der 11k Hexen Crit stammt von dir.
95. Wenn du es bis hierher geschafft hast kannst du besser lesen als 70% der Deutschen Bevölkerung. Gratz!
96. Moral von der Geschicht: Jede Lady Prestor wird mal zu Onyxia
97. Du willst gleich n Post erstellen und dem TE raten mal 5 Punke in Rechtschreibung zu skillen.
98. Noch besser: Dir fallen spontan die Punkte 102 &#8211; 110 ein
99. Deine Posts im Forum erscheinen Blau.
100. Du hast jetzt 99 mal mit dem Kopf genickt.


----------



## Ligthi (31. März 2010)

Ein Hund bellt dich auf offener Strasse an. Und du schreist den Besitzer an:
"Bist du eigentlich zu blöd um einen einzigen mob zu tanken? kack noob"


----------



## Tazmal (31. März 2010)

wenn man mehr als 2 stunden am tag vor wow sitzt und sich daran erfreut wie seine klasse bunte sterne regnen lässt oder arkane explosionen macht.

oder noch besser

wenn man hier in diesem post antwortet.

Danke für die Blumen

greetz


----------



## Cable (31. März 2010)

> wenn sowas passiert , sollte man die finger von WoW lassen:
> 
> In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine anscheinend
> sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen Leben verliere und
> ...



alt aber lustig^^


----------



## Esda (31. März 2010)

Wenn man das erste mal nach Bochum kommt und bei den Kennzeichen BO (schicker Audi) und BO:E (gammliger VW) lachen muss...

Wenn man ein Excelsheet auf der Arbeit, in dem man die Zutaten für ein bestimmtes Versuchsprotokoll berechnet, mit MatsXY.xlxs bezeichnet...

Wenn man zu seiner Chefin irgendwas von BrainAFk sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitialis (31. März 2010)

Wenn man den Pferdereitenden Polizisten vorm Fußballstadion frägt ob das ein EpicMount ist und dieser darauf antwortet "Schonmal n grün Equipten mit Epic Mount gesehen?"


----------



## Landral (31. März 2010)

> Wenn man den Pferdereitenden Polizisten vorm Fußballstadion frägt ob das ein EpicMount ist und dieser darauf antwortet "Schonmal n grün Equipten mit Epic Mount gesehen?"



Ist dir nicht wirklich passiert, oder? Ansonsten wäre es einfach nur geil^^


----------



## Bitialis (31. März 2010)

Landral schrieb:


> Ist dir nicht wirklich passiert, oder? Ansonsten wäre es einfach nur geil^^



Doch ist wirklich passiert.. War mim Kumpel aufn Weg ins Stadion und wir waren schon gut betrunken.. und da haben wir die Pferdchen gesehen also mal sau dumm gefragt und der Cop antwortet sogar wirklich so.. Wir sind wirklich komplett abgebrochen und der Polizist fands auch sau witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlamm (31. März 2010)

Chelrid schrieb:


> 100 Gründe an welchen du merkst dass du zuviel World of Warcraft gezoggt hast:



Was soll man dazu noch sagen?! xP


----------



## Aiiitm (31. März 2010)

Du spielst zuviel WoW wenn du es trotz der Verflachung durch Wrath of the Lich King immer noch als tiefgründig ansiehst.


----------



## Greytemplar (31. März 2010)

da gibt es hunderte =D,

bei der Bank:
ich würder gerne X Gold abheben...

Im Reallife (Telefon):
Ja wir treffen uns dort...sicher bin ich dann on...(treffen war im RL geplant >.<)

Und wenn man sein Team als Grp, Raid oder Schlachtzug benennt =)


----------



## Bracke (31. März 2010)

OK jetzt wirds Peinlich. Vorsicht makaber aber Passiert.

Die Geschichte
Sonntag abend Raid (Karazan) [damals]
Wir stehen Grade vor nem Boss, KA welcher.

Es war mitte August, Noch hell Motorradfahrerzeit.
Mitten im Bosskampf geht mein Feuerwehrpiepser los. (Freiwillige Feuerwehr)

ALARM Schwerer Motorradunfall ....

Wow wow sein lassen und los ins Auto.
Zur Feuerwache gefahren. Umgezogen. Ins erste Auto geschafft. Einsatzstelle erreicht.

Ich nehm das Funkgerät in die Hand und Funke. 

Einsatzstelle erreicht, Notarzt an Einsatzstelle, Eine Person DOWN 

Mein einer Kamerad der selbst spielt lacht heute noch darüber


----------



## Thraxor/Archiatus (31. März 2010)

Man gehe mit Spitzhacke und Bergbautasche zu einer Eisengrube und fängt an Eisen farmen um sein Bergbau -und Schmiedeskill hochzubekommen. :-D


----------



## Thraxor/Archiatus (31. März 2010)

oder noch besser. Zum Ersten Hilfe Kurs nimmt man am besten genug Stoff mit um genügend Verbände zu erstellen um am Ende des Kurses mit dem Maximalskill wieder rauszukommen. :-)


----------



## soul6 (31. März 2010)

gz liebe community; schon lang nicht mehr sooo gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ist ja oft was Wahres dran ; Beispiel :
Trainingsrunde und ich sag zum Trainer "gz".
Er antwortet : "thx" 
Danach beide voll am ablachen und dann gings los,
bis nach ca. 3 Stunden unsere anderen 2 Kollegen meinten, wir sollten endlich die Klappe halten, den sie verstehen kein einziges Wort, was wir hier labbern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder meine etwas blöde Angewohnheit, wenn mich wer nach meiner Frau fragt und ich antworte: "hab ne Demohexe zu Hause aber die geht nach 5 Minuten immer enrage"


----------



## Lycette (31. März 2010)

Mir ist vor ca 10 Minuten auch etwas lustiges passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Steh mit meinem Arbeitskollegen grad in der Küche und trinken einen Kaffee. Wir labern so rum und kommen dann auf unser Alter zu sprechen..
und anstatt das ich gesagt hätte: ich dachte du seist so alt/jung wie ich, sagte ich doch doch glatt... ich dachte du hast das selbe lvl wie ich 

Nachdem der Satzt aus meinem Mund war, schauten wir uns nur komisch an und fingen beide zum lachen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er hat mich zum Glück verstanden.. er spielt zwar kein WOW aber ein anderes mmorgp


----------



## Psalmensang (31. März 2010)

wollte mal an der supermarktkasse vergeblich kampfrausch zünden ....


----------



## Manowar (31. März 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Ich versuche mich im Gasthaus (Kneipe) auszuloggen.



Das klappt bei mir aber wunderbar!


----------



## Ali-babar (31. März 2010)

Der WoW-Suchti, kann das Telefon zur Hand nehmen und die letze gewählte Nummer ist die des Pizzalieferdienstes.


----------



## Rondaia (31. März 2010)

Man merkt das man zuviel WoW spielt wenn man Hunger hat, in die Küche geht, sich vor den Herd stellt und die Hände aneinander reibt.
Oder wenn einen die Katze von der Nachbarin stunned, diese dann One-Hitted, kürschnert und deshalb Aggro von der Nachbarin zieht. 

Wenn man zulang Krieger spielt das man bei neuen Bekanntschaften, anfängt zu denken wie taunte ich die jetzt am besten und sich nach erfolglosen Versuch ärgert das man in der Beserkerhaltung war.
Bei Druiden wenn man beginnt seinen kompletten Kleiderschrank durch Lederkleidung zu ersetzen, ständig in die nächstbeste Schlägerei reinrennt weil man drauf steht Schläge und dadurch Wut zu bekommen und sich dann wundert warum der 2 mtr Typ Marke Deutsche Eichenschrankwand Aggro auf einen hat weil man bei dem von hinten kommen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber am schlimmsten ist wenn 24 deiner "Freunde" einen Raid auf deinen Kühlschrank und deine Freundin machen und du daneben stehst und schon ne ID hast aber das epische Loot nach 9 Monaten dann doch bekommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c0bRa (31. März 2010)

Wenn dein Arbeitskollege dich fragt, ob du eine mit rauchen gehst, und du mit den Worten: "Bin auf follow" antwortest... 

Oder dein Arbeitskollege dich fragt, ob du grad need auf den Tacker hast... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c0bRa (31. März 2010)

doppelt -.-


----------



## kanaru (31. März 2010)

Wenn du deine Lehrerin kurz vor enrage legst (45min)
Wenn du denkst jede schul stunde ist ein wing in einem raid
Wenn du dein essen zu hause liegen hast (salami brot buff food)
Wenn du am Schul kiosk kein Geld zum Reppen hast (das echt mies)


----------



## Zaltiras (31. März 2010)

gelöscht.


----------



## Zaltiras (31. März 2010)

...beim Thema aus der Kirche autreten gefragt habe wie ich denn aus der Gilde gehe.

...auf dem Schulhof jemandem ein Bein stelle, seine Tasche nehme, rein sehe und sie dann meinen freunden zuwerfe mit den Worten "Will wer von euch diesen Crap?"

...Ich in der Turnhalle jemandem eine Kopfnuss gebe weil ich denke dass es eine Arena ist und dem Lehrer sage das der andere ein noob is weil er One-Hit-down ist.


----------



## Holzbruch (31. März 2010)

..., dass du zum Schlafen ins Gasthaus gehst.


..., dass du beim Wandern sagst "Halt ich muss reggen, bin oom"

..., dass du bei einer Polizeikontrolle dem Polizisten sagst, dass du erstmal abmounten möchtest.

..., du trägst bei Berufsbeschreibungen wie selbstverständlich "Raidleiter" ein.

..., dein Lebensziel ist es "Main-Healer" zu werden.

..., du malst mit blauen Stiften Kreise auf Steine und willst dich nach Hause porten.

..., du gehst zum Juwelier und verlangst nach einem Diamanten, der deine Beweglichkeit erhöht.


----------



## Seonaid (31. März 2010)

Wenn ich mit den Hunden spazieren gehe und bei den frischen Erdhügel der Maulwürfe denke, daß die aussehen wie "Erde von Un'Goro".


----------



## ~Nephertiri~ (31. März 2010)

Du spielst zuviel WOW wenn...
... du meinst durch Rasenmähen steigt deine Kräuterkunde.


----------



## Shearyn (31. März 2010)

danke leute... schöner thread, hab laut gelacht. ich hab meiner schwägerin mal erklärt, ich fand das weihnachtsessen bei meinem vater diesmal ausnahmsweise echt prima, weil sie mal nicht enraged ist... und dann erklär mal einem nicht wow-spieler was das bedeutet...


----------



## Seifenspender (31. März 2010)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> Man gibt seiner Frau/Freundin Stoff um im Ruf zu steigen



Made my day ^^

Vor allem weil das auch im RL so ist. XD


----------



## Topperharly (31. März 2010)

aus meinen bloggs die cih mal geschrieben habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



woran man merkt, dass man zuviel wow zockt:

Du schon mehr mals im Stadtpark eine satte strafe bekommen hast weil du die blumen aus der erde gerissen hast.
Du im Krankenhaus ärzte fragst wie sie geskillt sind (für die es net verstehen: arzt = prister)
Du den hunden in der nachbarschafts das fell abzieht
Du in einem laden für haushaltsartikel fragst welche boni die Messer haben
Die bank will deine Zottelkappe nicht lagern
Du auf flohmärkten brüllst: WTS Netherstoff /w me mit gebot
Dein chef ich rausschmeisen will weil du deine berufe verlernen willst
Du versuchst auf einen reiterhof ein pferd in eine tasche zu quetschen
Du in eine alianze bank rennst und brüllst: TOT der Alianz." (gut is alt^^)
Du fragst einen polizisten wieviel dps seine pistole hat
Wenn du an eine Unfallstelle kommst wo tote liegen rennst du hin und schreist: "aus dem weg ich bin holy-prist".
Du den netten kerl in grün fragst welcher boss die schusswaffe gedroppt hat.
Das arbeitsamt deine berufe "kräuterkunde/kürschner" nicht akzeptieren will.
Du auf einer beerdigung die leute fragst welchen dropp der tote hinterlassen hatte.
Du auf einen reiterhof fragst wo es die epicmounts gibt.
Du einen lehrer fragst wo du deine talente verlernen kannst.
du wild fremde menschen zu einem duell herausfordern wills.
Das alle deiner "Kopfnuss" ausweichen und du die meiste aggro bekommst
du deinen dealer fragst ob er nicht eine Zottelkappe für dich hat.
du deine mutter beim abendessen fragst welchen buff das essen gibt.


----------



## Funkydiddy (31. März 2010)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> Man gibt seiner Frau/Freundin Stoff um im Ruf zu steigen



epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chalphador (31. März 2010)

*gg* ich schmeiß mich gerade weg vor lachen ^^

Aber ich nenne meine Schwiegermutter auch Ony muss ich mir jetzt Gedanken machen weil ich nen 10er raid organisieren möchte ^^


----------



## Freakypriest (31. März 2010)

Ali-babar schrieb:


> Der WoW-Suchti, kann das Telefon zur Hand nehmen und die letze gewählte Nummer ist die des Pizzalieferdienstes.



Der WoW-Suchti wird vom Pizzalieferdienst angefrufen wenn er mal vergisst zu bestellen.


----------



## Bitialis (31. März 2010)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Der WoW-Suchti wird vom Pizzalieferdienst angefrufen wenn er mal vergisst zu bestellen.



Der wahre WoW-Suchti hat seinen eigenen Pizzaofen mit USB-Anschluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## geggooo (31. März 2010)

Ja meinem Chef gegenüber habe ich auch mal erwähnt das ich IMBA bin. Der hat mich dann nur ungläubig angeschaut und dachte wohl ich hab einen an der Waffel.
Naja und auf dem Weg zur Arbeit, mit dem auto wollte ich mal im Halbschlaf bei dem vor mir fahrenden Auto auf folgen gehen :-)
Aber das beste war als ich bei mir in der Firma in unseren langen Gang blinzeln wollte, was leider nicht funktionierte. Bin nur leicht gestolpert aber es hat keiner gesehn *g*


----------



## Kindgenius (31. März 2010)

Wenn bei die Vorstellungsgespräch-frage "Irgendwelche Referenzen?" antwortet: "Naxx Pre BC clear".


----------



## Chalphador (31. März 2010)

^^ Stell mir das grade mal bildlich vor..

Guten Tag, 

sie haben sich hier als Teammanger beworben.

Welche vorausetzungen haben sie denn bzw. welche erfahrung in sachen Teamführung?

Antwort : Naxx; Ulduar und PdK raidleiter !!!!

^^


----------



## Siebäsiech (1. April 2010)

Wenn man beim Bankschalter komisch angeguckt wird, wenn man mit ner Tasche voller Kleider, Stoffe und Pflanzen daherkommt und dort in ein Schliessfach geben will.

Wenn man bei der Post am Briefkasten stundenlang damit beschäftigt ist Tierfelle durch den schmalen Briefschlitz zu stopfen, weil ein Kumpel dringend diese Felle benötigt.

Wenn man jede Truhe oder Schliesskassette die man sieht öffnen muss und reinguckt ob was brauchbares drin ist.

Wenn man nach ner Schlägerei um die Kleider des am Boden liegenden Wesens würfelt, und sie danach verteilt.

Wenn man jedesmal wenn man nach draussen kommt, zuerst nach dem Reittier pfeift.

Wenn man mit Dauerhüpfen durch die Strassen läuft.



Wenn man nur am Mittwoch morgen fürs Reale Leben etwas Zeit hat!


----------



## Súnzerò (1. April 2010)

Wenn frische lvl 80iger neben euch das selbe Gear haben wie ihr !


----------



## Irn-Bru (1. April 2010)

--wenn man täglich eine Trombosespritze braucht, weil man 19 Std am Tag vor dem Pc sitzt

-- wenn der Weg zum Bett 15 Minuten dauert weil man zig mal über Colaflaschen und Pizzakartons stolpert.

--wenn schon beim 5. Bürostuhl die Lehne abgebrochen ist weil man in den letzten 5 Jahren 45kg zugenommen hat

--wenn man nur noch im Dunkeln zum Einkaufen geht, damit einem die lästigen Gerichtvollzieher und Inkassobüros nicht nerven

--wenn du Haut brennt wenn man da mal im Hellen nach Draußen geht(Kippen alle.....).die Haut ist das Sonnenlicht nicht mehr gewohnt

--wenn man 5 Monate mit einer Aufladung der Handykarte für 15€ auskommt....Freunde hat man ja nicht mehr....ab und zu muss man sich ja bei Mutti melden...vorzugsweise Mittwochs während den Wartungsarbeiten.

--wenn die Nachbarn klingeln und wissen wollen ob man noch lebt und was das für ein fürchterlicher Gestank ist......man ist ja immerhin seit Februar 2005 nicht mehr zum Abwaschen gekommen und der Müll stapelt sich ja auch schon bis zur Decke..

--wenn man monatlich für ca. 13€ Pfandflschen sammeln muss...Hartz4 gibts ja schon lange nicht mehr....man hat eben wichtigeres zu tun wie Bewerbungen zu schreiben...

--wenn im Sommer hunderte von Fliegen beim Zocken nerven....halt das Müllproblem...zudem kommt man ja nur Mittwochs während der Wartungsarbeiten zum Duschen..

--wenn man Panikattacken bekommt wenn Mittwochs die Server nicht pünktlich wieder on sind und man befürchten muss sich mit seinen Problemen im RL auseinander setzen muss.....Abhilfe gegen die Panikattacken verschafft meist das ausgiebige zuspammen diverser Foren mit Threads wie "Server immer noch off" oder "man was ist denn da los????? die Server sollten doch schon vor 2Min wieder on sein"...zudem trifft man dort auf Leidensgenossen die das gleich tun, man weiss also dass man nicht der Einzige ist, der so kaputt ist....außerdem kann man schon recht stolz auf sich sein, immerhin schafft man es schon 2Min bevor man die Foren zuspammt...in den 2Min hat man natürlich versucht ca. 30x einzuloggen.

--wenn man Mittwochs während der Wartungsarbeiten in der Fötusstellung im Bett liegt und es einfach nicht mehr aushält...in Gedanken sieht man sich schon mit seinen 14 80ern die dailies machen und freut sich darauf mit seinem Gearscore 7000 Krieger in If auf der Brücke neidische Blicke auf sich zu ziehen...natürlich auf dem Zul Bären....nur noch wenige Stunden....diese Leere..hilfe 











Das schlimme an der Sache ist, solche Leute gibt es wirklich.....


----------



## Taksoa (1. April 2010)

@Irn-bru

Ich glaub du hast den Thread nicht ganz so verstanden. Das soll einfach nur ins lustige gezogen werden und nicht persönlich werden. Nehm´s mit Humor und nicht Ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talismaniac (1. April 2010)

- Nach nem ONS sagt "im First-Try Down" >.<


----------



## pastranora (1. April 2010)

Wenn wie gestern auf nen Raid einer Sagt ich muss erst noch den Hamburger essen und das aber keine angst ich beeile mich ich mache es im "hard mode"


----------



## TheDoggy (1. April 2010)

Taksoa schrieb:


> @Irn-bru
> 
> Ich glaub du hast den Thread nicht ganz so verstanden. Das soll einfach nur ins lustige gezogen werden und nicht persönlich werden. Nehm´s mit Humor und nicht Ernst
> 
> ...


Also ich fands schon mehr oder minder humorvoll. Aber regte halt auch zum Nachdenken an, was ja auch nicht so verkehrt ist. =)


----------



## Eloairn (1. April 2010)

War mal im Auto unterwegs und fragte mich so ganz in Gedanken, wie weit es denn wohl noch ist. Und dann habe ich für einen ganz kleinen Moment die Taste "M" am Lenkrad gesucht.


----------



## freezex (1. April 2010)

Wenn man im fall das jemand wütend auf einen ist, denkt alles wieder in ordnung bringen zu können in dem man sich tot stellt.

Wenn man das gefühl hat man könne bei Tageslicht mit ca 5 Meter abstand an jedem vorbeischleichen ohne wahrgenommen zu werden.

Wenn man auf seinen briefkasten den zettel "ich kaufe kein gold" schreibt und die Typen die Werberbeflyer verteilen bei der Polizei meldet.

Wen man beim Autohändler fragt ob sie stadt dem Jaguar auch einen Frostsäbler hätten.

Wenn man sich bei dem Mord in einem Kloster als erstes fragt warum den kein Priester einfach gerezzt hat.

Wen man bei der Frage ob man greenpies beitreten will mit nein bin kein druide antwortet.

Wen man in der Bundeswehr reklamiert, man will kein Gewehr als hauptwaffe, weil man kein Jäger ist.

Wen man im geographieunterricht behauptet es gäbe 3 Kontinente auf der Welt auf der man Lebt und noch einen auf ner anderen.

Wenn man jetzt sein Haus Verkauft weil man denkt das die Welt irgendwann im november total verwüstet wird.

Wenn man nichtbegreift warum einen die fremde Frau die man geküsst hat ohrfeigt obwohl man ihr erklährt hat das man nur auf das falsche Makro geklickt hat.

Wen man blos weil man nicht zaubern kann dent das trinken jetzt überflüssige Zeitverschwendung ist.

Wenn man sich am Oktoberfest vollaufen lässt und von 65 Metern runterspringt weil man einen Erfolg will.

Wenn man in ner Uniform mit lila Tarnmuster in die Bundeswehr einrückt weil man denkt man hätte dan viel bessere chancen gegen den grünequipteten Feinden.


----------



## Freakypriest (1. April 2010)

Taksoa schrieb:


> @Irn-bru
> 
> Ich glaub du hast den Thread nicht ganz so verstanden. Das soll einfach nur ins lustige gezogen werden und nicht persönlich werden. Nehm´s mit Humor und nicht Ernst
> 
> ...



Ich fand schon lustig, vorallem da praktische ist wenn der müll eine bestimme grenze überschreitet kann mann sich sein Essen selber jagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so zum thema


Wenn ich meinen Nachbarn frage ob ich seine tote Katze kürschnern kann.


----------



## Irn-Bru (1. April 2010)

naja habt ja Recht in der Gegenwart eines Alkoholikers spricht man ja auch nicht über den Alkohol....sondern verpackt das ganze geschickt in lustige Geschichten....


----------



## Bjorrghh (1. April 2010)

Also ich hatte mich mal mit einem Arbeitskollegen über Wow unterhalten. Natürlich benutzten wir fleißig Wörter wie loot, raid, lol, crit, wtf, rofl....... . Unser Chef folgte unbemerkt unserem schwer nerdigen Computergefasel, als er mit in das Gespräch einstieg und sprach: "10001100011000" Wir schauten uns darauf alle für einen kurzen Moment wortlos an, als mein Kollege meinte: "Lol? Der flamed uns binary!"
Ja, eine lustige Geschichte, aber seit dem versuche ich auf der Arbeit nicht mehr soviel über Computer oder Wow zu reden^^


----------



## Gott92 (1. April 2010)

Chelrid schrieb:


> 100 Gründe an welchen du merkst dass du zuviel World of Warcraft gezoggt hast:
> 
> *97. Du willst gleich n Post erstellen und dem TE raten mal 5 Punke in Rechtschreibung zu skillen.*



JA !


----------



## Quentaros (1. April 2010)

Rechtschreibefehler sind Legendär und beim Aufheben gebunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

